# Baby Ivy Is Here!!!!!!!



## george83 (Jul 18, 2009)

Today 18th of July 2009 Ivy Amber Atkinson was born at 5.42 pm weighing in at 8.5 pounds!

She is a beautiful healthy baby and both her and Bexy are doing extremely well .

Bex is still in hospital til Monday, but we are both over the moon with love and joy.

















:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Jul 18, 2009)

I've said before, but Ivy is absolutely beautiful. Congratulations to you & Bex.


----------



## Smushygirl (Jul 18, 2009)

Congratulations, you two!!! She's a beauty!!!!


----------



## steely (Jul 18, 2009)

Wonderful! Congratulations to all of you. Be Well. :happy:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 18, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww! Congratulations George and Bexy! She is LOVELY! :wubu: Many years of happiness to your little family. :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## BBWModel (Jul 18, 2009)

The girls are looking sooooo beautiful! And George, you are looking very much the proud papa!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:
:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## BBWTexan (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow, congratulations you guys! Your little girl is absolutely precious and the two of you are absolutely glowing!


----------



## Carrie (Jul 18, 2009)

Beautiful baby, beautiful name, beautiful family. Many congratulations to all three of you!


----------



## george83 (Jul 18, 2009)

Thank you all very much, and I will admit I cried like a wuss twice lol.

She is so so beautiful .


----------



## Tracii (Jul 18, 2009)

Well about time you two!!
The best to all 3 of you and may the road rise to meet you.


----------



## Just_Jen (Jul 18, 2009)

OMG that's sooo amazing!! Gawd my eyes are watering haha. Im so happy for you guys. Such a gorgeous name too! <3 Shes going to be a beautiful one! Shes sooo gorgeous! Congratulationsss!!!! 

You're now an amazing little family  :kiss2:


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 18, 2009)

Awww she is as cute as a button....Congrats Mum and Dad!!!!


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 18, 2009)

Congrats you two!


----------



## Shosh (Jul 18, 2009)

Ivy is so beautiful.


----------



## olwen (Jul 18, 2009)

Well it's about ding dang time. I've honestly been wondering when we'd get to see pics and she's a beautiful baby with a beautiful name. Congrats to you three!


----------



## Oldtimer76 (Jul 18, 2009)

Congratulations! Hope you have tons of luck together.
She has a very beautiful name:bow:


----------



## furious styles (Jul 18, 2009)

aaaand the world gains another cool person.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jul 18, 2009)

*congratulations* to you and bexy, george! ivy is beautiful!


----------



## Weeze (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh my god, she's amazing! Congrats you guys  you're going to be such great parents!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 18, 2009)

Awwwwwww that baby is as beautiful as her Mum! I know you are one proud Daddy, George. Congratulations to all of you on your wonderful new lives together


----------



## supersoup (Jul 18, 2009)

she's beautiful!! bexy, you look so serene and so happy, not like you just had a baby! george, i love the proud smile.

congratulations you two, and best of luck! :wubu:


----------



## toni (Jul 18, 2009)

She is perfect! Congratulations Mommy and Daddy.


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 18, 2009)

CONGRATS!! What a beautiful family!! And a gorgeous name!! 


Also..in the first pic posted, I guess it's from shadow or my tired eyes or whatever but at first I thought it looked like little Ivy had a streak of purple hair. I just figured if a baby were to be born with purple hair, it was be so appropriate for her to have George and Bex as parents! lol

She's so beautiful. I have tears of joy for you all!!

And Bex looks amazing, too!


----------



## Rowan (Jul 18, 2009)

Congrats!! Much love going out to you and Bex!


----------



## Shosh (Jul 18, 2009)

I cant wait to see the outfits Ivy will wear. Where is her Alice band Bex?


----------



## Mathias (Jul 18, 2009)

What a beautiful baby and beautiful name! Congratulations and blessings to you both! :happy::bow:


----------



## mossystate (Jul 18, 2009)

Congratulations on the new bundle of baby.


----------



## Tracii (Jul 18, 2009)

Take tons of piccies.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 18, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Isa (Jul 18, 2009)

Congrats on a beautiful baby. May you guys always be as happy as you are right now.


----------



## Friday (Jul 18, 2009)

Congratulations! She is a loverly little girl.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 18, 2009)

Congratulations Bex and George! She's a beauty, just like her mom.


----------



## Mishty (Jul 18, 2009)

OMG! That is a very lovely little lass you've got there you two! :wubu:
CONGRATS George and Bexy!!! :kiss2:


----------



## The Fez (Jul 18, 2009)

Congrats!!


----------



## Crystal (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh my goodness! She is absolutely beautiful, just like her momma. 

I wish you much love and happiness with your new bundle of joy.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh, you guys! I am so happy for you-- you guys look so happy. That is a lucky baby


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 18, 2009)

Biggest congrats to the new parents - you're going to do great!


----------



## imfree (Jul 18, 2009)

Congratulations Bexy and George. Ivy, welcome to
your life. Many blessings to you Bexy, George, and
Ivy.:bow:


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jul 18, 2009)

Eight and a half pounds? She's a mini-BBW!  Congratulations.


----------



## rainyday (Jul 18, 2009)

I've been wondering when too. Glad all are doing well. Congratulations you two.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 18, 2009)

Congratulations and enjoy your new bundle of joy!

TJC


----------



## swordchick (Jul 18, 2009)

I am so happy for Bexy and George! Congratulations! Ivy is so beautiful.


----------



## BigCutieSteph (Jul 18, 2009)

She's so incredibly adorable I almost can't stand it


----------



## PamelaLois (Jul 18, 2009)

Congratulations! Beautiful baby, Beautiful Mama, Beautiful Papa! Lucky Family!


----------



## SparklingBBW (Jul 18, 2009)

What a beautiful, bright and shiny family you are! Congrats all around! You're all very lucky to have each other! Thanks so much for sharing your happiness with us! 

.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Jul 18, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS! Was wondering about you lot yesterday! 

She is a beautiful wee thing. Lots of love to the three of you - now get off the computer and go and enjoy meeting your wee girl! xxx


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Jul 18, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Bexy on your beautiful baby...I wish you all much blessings..Again congrats..


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 18, 2009)

Welcome to the world little one! We have been waiting for you. She is beautiful. Lots of hair. Bexy you look awesome and George it isn't being a wuss to cry, just a new daddy. It just means that little Ivy is working her magic on you already and will soon have you wrapped around her finger.

Congratulations to you all! Much love and blessings sent to you!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 18, 2009)

george83 said:


> Today 18th of July 2009 Ivy Amber Atkinson was born at 5.42 pm weighing in at 8.5 pounds!
> 
> She is a beautiful healthy baby and both her and Bexy are doing extremely well .
> 
> ...




Congratulations! Ivy is just perfectly, lovely. :wubu:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 19, 2009)

:bounce::bounce::bounce:Woohoo! Welcome little Ivy! Congratulations Bexy and George! You all look wonderful!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 19, 2009)

OMG Congrats!! she is an angel!!
I just wrote this whole big blah blah thing in the at 36 weeks thread LMAO i suck!!
Good Luck to you both,... its alot of work!!


----------



## Ruffie (Jul 19, 2009)

Awww she is just beautiful and I am so glad that everything went smoothly. Congrats to the happy family!


----------



## shinyapple (Jul 19, 2009)

I was just thinking this morning that you'd both been quiet and wondered if it was time :happy:

Congratulations to you both, Bexy and George. Your daughter is beautiful and you will do amazingly well. You look so happy. Happy Birthday to baby Ivy!


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jul 19, 2009)

Yeah, another little Dims baby.  You 3 look wonderful and so happy. She is beautiful!! Congrats to you George and Bexy, and welcome to little Ivy. 

Sweet.


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 19, 2009)

So happy for you, B & G. Ivy looks bright and beautiful. Peace and love to your little family.


----------



## Risible (Jul 19, 2009)

Congratulations, proud parents - good job, Bexy! 

Welcome to the world, Ivy!


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 19, 2009)

Congratulations!!! :bounce::bounce:

She's adorable!


----------



## Ash (Jul 19, 2009)

Congratulations! You two are going to be wonderful parents to the little one. Best wishes to your new family!


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 19, 2009)

Congratulations! She is one beautiful little lady.


----------



## cinnamitch (Jul 19, 2009)

Very beautiful baby and two very proud parents. You both did an awesome job in the creation of your little Ivy.


----------



## Leesa (Jul 19, 2009)

My God Richly Bless you all!


----------



## Suze (Jul 19, 2009)

She's soo beautiful. Congrats to the both of you!
What an exciting time it must (and will) be :happy:


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jul 19, 2009)

Congratulations

Hope you're all doing fine, and best wishes from me


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Jul 19, 2009)

congratulations!! what a beautiful baby!


----------



## Melian (Jul 19, 2009)

Congrats to both of you!

(but you know....when she hits 13 yrs old and wants to rebel, she can't very well dye her hair or join a metal band....she's gonna have to become a CHAV!!! )


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 19, 2009)

Yay! Congratulations Bexy and George! Ivy is a beautiful little girl and I love her name. I'm so glad everything went smoothly and I'm very happy for you.
Enjoy your new little family and please keep sharing pictures.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jul 19, 2009)

Big congrats!!!!!!


----------



## mszwebs (Jul 19, 2009)

*CONGRATS BEX AND GEORGE!!! Ivy is just beautiful. *


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jul 19, 2009)

Congratulations Bexy & George and Happy Birthday little Ivy! 
What a cute little family the three of you make.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 19, 2009)

Aww, how exciting! Congratulations and good luck. :]


----------



## Tanuki (Jul 19, 2009)

Congratulations :3

I wish the best of luck, love and heath to all of you!


----------



## Gingembre (Jul 19, 2009)

Oh YAY for you both! Congrats on the arrival of baby Ivy...an adorable name for an adorable little girl.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 19, 2009)

*VERY BEAUTIFUL NAME!!!
I Love that

glad everyone is healthy!!!!
and HAPPY
yeah george + Bexy​*


----------



## george83 (Jul 19, 2009)

Thank you al very much .

I spent as much of the day with her as I could and she gets prettier everytime I look at her! She is feeding well, so Bex and Ivy should be coming home tomorrow .

Bexy is doing very well and you can not tell she just had a baby as she is hardly in any pain and is doing and looking extremely well .

I love my new wee family :wubu:



Melian said:


> Congrats to both of you!
> 
> (but you know....when she hits 13 yrs old and wants to rebel, she can't very well dye her hair or join a metal band....she's gonna have to become a CHAV!!! )



OVER MY DEAD BODY!! LOL


----------



## Adamantoise (Jul 19, 2009)

Congratulations Bexy and George.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jul 19, 2009)

Congrats!

It's the most wonderful news EVER to hear that both mother and baby Ivy are healthy and doing so well.

Sending millions of best wishes to all three of you for your new family!!!! I am sure I join all Dimmers in looking forward to many updates.


----------



## prettyssbbw (Jul 19, 2009)

Aww she is beautiful! Congratulations Bexy and George. Welcome to the world little one. :wubu::smitten:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh My Gosh! Congradulations You Two! She looks Fantastic! Just like her parents! 

And what a BEAUTIFUL Name.


----------



## Teleute (Jul 20, 2009)

EEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeee omg I can't believe I missed seeing this thread! Hurray, Ivy is absolutely gorgeous, and you two both look so happy :happy: That is so awesome, congratulations you guys!


----------



## Tau (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome Ivy!!! And congrats you guys - this is the beginning of an amazing adventure


----------



## Ivy (Jul 20, 2009)

i am SO happy for you guys!! baby ivy is adorable and you guys looks so happy. i can't wait to see more photos! i am pretty sure that you guys are going to raise the best kid ever. 

plus, i gotta say.. you guys picked a totally badass name.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 20, 2009)

I called it! Ivy was at the top of my list of possible names I predicted a month ago.
What do I win?:kiss2:


----------



## BBWModel (Jul 20, 2009)

You win a free trip to Ireland to babysit!! LOL





Susannah said:


> I called it! Ivy was at the top of my list of possible names I predicted a month ago.
> What do I win?:kiss2:


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow, that gorgeous photo and your words literally brought tears to my eyes. I've got goosebumps! 

I'm thrilled for both of you. And little Ivy is beautiful. Congratulations .... 
.... and now, get ready for your lives to be turned upside down. But you won't mind. Clearly, you're already over-the-moon in love with your little princess :wubu:


----------



## kinkykitten (Jul 20, 2009)

Congratulations proud parents!!!  She is beautiful! Well done!!!  xx


----------



## Esther (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh congratulations! What a gorgeous baby!


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 20, 2009)

congrats to both of you guys! I was thinking about you all weekend while i was out of town, wondering if she was going to make her appearance! Now your fun really begins!


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jul 20, 2009)

SQUEEE!

I'm so happy!


----------



## Cors (Jul 20, 2009)

Awww, your new bundle of joy is so adorable and what a lovely name! 

Congratulations to the proud parents!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 20, 2009)

Aw, congratulations, Bex and George. And Ivy? You're one very lucky baby. You have the coolest, kindest parents on the planet!


----------



## mango (Jul 20, 2009)

*Bexy and George,

Congratz on the new bub!!

Very cute.

*


----------



## SparkGirl (Jul 20, 2009)

*Awwww isn't she lovely??? I agree with the earlier poster, it looks like she has a streak of purple hair!!! What a sweet baby. Hope mummy is doing great.*


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jul 20, 2009)

Awww congrats you guys! She's absolutely beautiful!  :smitten:


----------



## george83 (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks again for all the lovely messages . 

Mummy and baby are both home today yays .

Bexy is off to bed for a hard earned rest, she really has worked hard the past few days making sure our little miracle got here safely.






















I love my wee family .


----------



## LisaInNC (Jul 20, 2009)

OMG Congrats!! She is soooooooooo cute!! I wanna kiss her face off!!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jul 20, 2009)

I came to this thread hoping for more pics and I got my wish. :happy:
Ivy is adorable! It's so wonderful of you and Bexy to share this special time in your life with us. Such a cute family you have.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 21, 2009)

More pics, more pics! Pics, Pics, Pics! I am greedy!


----------



## squidge dumpling (Jul 21, 2009)

Aww she is beautiful! Congratulations Bexy and George. Welcome to the world little one.


----------



## Tania (Jul 21, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 21, 2009)

Aww you guys, she is beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 21, 2009)

george83 said:


> Thanks again for all the lovely messages .
> 
> Mummy and baby are both home today yays .
> 
> ...




aww...so beautiful!


----------



## Tad (Jul 21, 2009)

What great pics--she looks like a total sweet heart!

But yah, I'm totally going to have to stick around Dimensions long enough to find out how she rebels as a teen! Go into high street fashion modeling? Make plans to join the military? Be desperate to go to some ancient bording school? Maybe we could take up a pool....  (aww no, you guys are so awesome she probably won't do much more than make you walk on the other side of the road, which is a high compliment in teenage terms)


----------



## mybluice (Jul 21, 2009)

Congratulations...she is so adorable.


----------



## KendraLee (Jul 21, 2009)

Congratulations to you both. Bexy,I hope your recovering well and Ivy Amber is a beautiful name


----------



## george83 (Jul 23, 2009)

Thankyou again for all the lovely messages, she is very good 99% of the time except for when I put my head on the pillow, then she decides its a good time to cry lol.

She is so cute though, and is growing so much each and every day!


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 23, 2009)

Congrats again to you George and to Bexy, Ivy is a beautiful baby!


----------



## StarWitness (Jul 23, 2009)

Congratulations!  Ivy is a beautiful name.


----------



## moore2me (Jul 24, 2009)

Dear George and Bexy,

The wee babe is loverly. I am very impressed by the quality of your work! I think pretty soon (within the next week or so), she will be queen of the house. And George, if she keeps crying when you put your head on her pillow, try using some of her baby shampoo on your hair (or Bexy's). She may prefer a more girl smell right now. (Daddy smell may come a little later.) 

View attachment BABY BEXY.jpg


----------



## bexy (Jul 24, 2009)

Whilst I have 3 mins lol, just popping on to say a huge thanks for all of the love and comments we have received!!

She is hard work and we are very tired, probably not helping that we are moving house today lol! But she is the most beautiful baby I have ever seen, with huge eyes that just make you feel so warm inside every time you see them. She is so cuddly and I just love love love her so much. My wee family is amazing!! George is an amazing dad, he is so natural and loving with her!!

We have lots more piccies but need to wait until we get moved and unpacked to find the lead to get them on the comp lol!! 

I will be back on as soon as I can, sorry for being AWOL! xoxoxoxox


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm so sorry I'm late with the congratulations! She is as beautiful as her name. And Bexy and George, those first photos posted are the best pictures I've ever seen of either of you. You both look like parenthood suits you perfectly. 

I also thought I detected purple in her hair. Maybe it's a sign of things to come.(And yes, I realize she's one of the few babies on earth whose parents would be HAPPY if her hair ended up purple. Lucky kid.) I wish all three of you the very best and much happiness.


----------



## mergirl (Jul 24, 2009)

One word.
Squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!
:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## bexy (Jul 26, 2009)

A week old..... :wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 26, 2009)

She is just so adorable!


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 26, 2009)

aww so cute!!


----------



## Crystal (Jul 26, 2009)

I came for more photos and got my wish! She is absolutely precious.


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 26, 2009)

She is very pretty. I love her colorful blanket too.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jul 26, 2009)

Congrats Bexy and George, little Ivy is adorable!


----------



## chocolate desire (Jul 26, 2009)

How did I miss this thread? She is very beautiful Congrats Bexy and George.


----------



## Friday (Jul 28, 2009)

Boy, she's just a little sparkle isn't she. :wubu:


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 28, 2009)

Did i mention that you're making me want another one?


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 28, 2009)

Congrats, congrats, congrats! Here's to your family, Bex and George!


----------



## LinCanDo66 (Jul 28, 2009)

Congratulations! What a precious angel!

You two are going to be awesome parents


----------



## bexy (Jul 29, 2009)

Baby feeties!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 29, 2009)

bexy said:


> Baby feeties!


Awww..they are so cute!


----------



## Tina (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh! Isn't she adorable. :wubu: Love the little curled piggies!

Congratulations to Bex and George! Good fortune to your lovely little family.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 29, 2009)

Such a beautiful baby! My best wishes to all!


----------



## Carrie (Jul 29, 2009)

Good grief! That little munchkin is _epic-ly_ cute. :wubu:


----------



## olwen (Jul 29, 2009)

Yes, little Ivy is adorable. Babies are sooo cute. Makes you just wanna gaa gaa goo goo at em. Thanks Bex for posting more pics.


----------



## troubadours (Jul 30, 2009)

CUTTTEEEE, congrats :happy:


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jul 31, 2009)

This thread needs 3000 cc's of insulin. It's that damn cute.

Late to the game but congrats to you both for such a wee cutie! :bow:


----------



## Cors (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks for sharing the lovely new pictures! She's beautiful! 

Hope your moving went well!


----------



## Risible (Jul 31, 2009)

bexy said:


> Baby feeties!



Oh my goodness you two - you _three_! I just want to kiss these little feets!:wubu:


----------



## Shosh (Aug 1, 2009)

bexy said:


> Baby feeties!



Bex did the hospital give you a little card with her footprint on it? They usually do here.
You could always do one yourself.

Ivy is pure delight.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 1, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Bex did the hospital give you a little card with her footprint on it? They usually do here.
> You could always do one yourself.
> 
> Ivy is pure delight.



My ex husband has shirts with the children's foot prints they gave him in the hospital. We continued putting my oldest daughter's foot prints on it at each of her birthdays for many years with the date. 
Of course, he cannot wear it much- because you cannot wash it 

@Bexy and George- take a LOT of pictures- you will be amazed by how much your sweet girl has changed in just a month's time......
Videos of the quirky little things she will do will become treasures, too.


----------



## Friday (Aug 5, 2009)

More pix please.


----------



## BBWModel (Aug 5, 2009)

I concur!!!





Friday said:


> More pix please.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Aug 5, 2009)

Gee, what could George and Bexy possibly be busy with that they can't post pics of their cute new baby...oh, yeah...the new baby!  
But when you guys do have time we'd love more baby Ivy pics. I've been a new mom twice myself and I know you must have about 1,000 pictures by now. lol


----------



## george83 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hiya very busy here with the baby and the move and all that jazz, almost got the nursery finished now though just got a few things to put out and it will be finished .


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 6, 2009)

george83 said:


> Hiya very busy here with the baby and the move and all that jazz, almost got the nursery finished now though just got a few things to put out and it will be finished .


She is so Cute! Beautiful eyes too!:wubu: I love babies!


----------



## bexy (Aug 6, 2009)

Just to prove I am still alive lol, here are some more piccies.
I just never get the time to pop on here at the mo!!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 6, 2009)

bexy said:


> Just to prove I am still alive lol, here are some more piccies.
> I just never get the time to pop on here at the mo!!


You are looking great! She is gorgeous hon!


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 6, 2009)

awww! She's so cute! Thanks for taking the time to post photos


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Aug 6, 2009)

Is that a candy bar I see her with? She'll be a BBB (Big Beautiful Baby) before you know it!  She is so adorable! Bexy you look great, must be that new Mommy glow!


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Aug 6, 2009)

bexy you look fantastic! motherhood def agrees with ya! ivy is gorgeous! she has such beautiful features!


----------



## bexy (Aug 7, 2009)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Is that a candy bar I see her with? She'll be a BBB (Big Beautiful Baby) before you know it!  She is so adorable! Bexy you look great, must be that new Mommy glow!



Hehehe yes thats Georges fave chocolate bar, a Wispa! 

Thanks everyone, we are so thrilled and in love with her. She is 3 weeks 2moro, mad or what!


----------



## Shosh (Aug 7, 2009)

So happy for you both Bexy. Ivy is so beautiful. I love looking at all the pics.


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 7, 2009)

bexy said:


> Just to prove I am still alive lol, here are some more piccies.
> I just never get the time to pop on here at the mo!!




Oh HI pretty girls! Motherhood looks AMAZING on you, Miss.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Aug 7, 2009)

george83 said:


> Today 18th of July 2009 Ivy Amber Atkinson was born at 5.42 pm weighing in at 8.5 pounds!
> 
> She is a beautiful healthy baby and both her and Bexy are doing extremely well .
> 
> ...




Awww...Yes, I was away on vacation and missed this happy news but it just absolutely made my day! :happy:

Baby Ivy is adorable and I'm glad her new mommy and daddy are doing well, too.


All the best


Dennis


----------



## sunnie1653 (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm not quite sure how I missed this thread.. but congratulations you two.  She is absolutely GORGEOUS!! :wubu:


----------



## Shosh (Aug 28, 2009)

I am getting greedy for some new Ivy pics please Bexy!


----------



## Love.Metal (Aug 28, 2009)

OMIGAWD!!!!!!!!!

George and Bexy!!!! You two make the most beautiful children on the planet!

A huge congratulations to you both, and thank you for giving us glimpses of your gorgeous little miracle--I can't believe how something so tiny can hold so much beauty. 

Big loves to all of you!!!
Give a special kiss to your little angel for me :]

XOxoXOxoXOxoXOxoXOxoXO


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 12, 2009)

I promise you the following story is no Bullshit. 

I don't think I have been on Dims since the start of July just due to a busy schedule, and every few days I'd think "I wonder if they had their child yet" and then I saw a movie and the movie had quite a bit of music from "the Smiths" and I kept on thinking "I wonder if they had their baby, I should go online and check. So here I am, almost two months late with my congrats, but congrats, and now I've just barely started listening to morrisey and the smiths, so now when I do, the first thing I'll think of when I do listen to them is your wee amazing family.


----------



## JenFromOC (Sep 14, 2009)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I promise you the following story is no Bullshit.
> 
> I don't think I have been on Dims since the start of July just due to a busy schedule, and every few days I'd think "I wonder if they had their child yet" and then I saw a movie and the movie had quite a bit of music from "the Smiths" and I kept on thinking "I wonder if they had their baby, I should go online and check. So here I am, almost two months late with my congrats, but congrats, and now I've just barely started listening to morrisey and the smiths, so now when I do, the first thing I'll think of when I do listen to them is your wee amazing family.



Same here...even after I had my baby on July 18th, every few days I would randomly wonder if Bexy had hers LOLOLOL Congrats Bexy!


----------



## moore2me (Sep 14, 2009)

Dear Bexy and George,

Little Ivy is soooo sweet. I can tell too from the way you guys are holding her that you two are two of the world's best parents too. Way to go guys. And Bexy, don't worry about not having time to be online. It won't be long before Ivy will do it for 'ya. 

View attachment keyboard.jpg


----------



## bexy (Sep 17, 2009)

Thank you guys!! Ivy is going to be 9 weeks on Saturday, I can't believe it! She really is the most amazing baby, I never get online as I am too busy staring at and playing with her! She smiles constantly and is so alert and responsive, you can totally tell she loves us!!

Would that movie have been 500 Days of Summer? I took Ivy to see that! 

Jen, Ivy was also born on July 18th! 
xx


----------



## PrettyKitty (Sep 18, 2009)

Congrats to all three of you. Nice little family there.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 18, 2009)

Pictures! (please)


----------



## bexy (Sep 18, 2009)

As requested!


----------



## Tad (Sep 18, 2009)

Awww, cuteness overload    She's looking so expressive already too!


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 18, 2009)

Aww Bexy she is so adorable I'm so happy for you and George.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 18, 2009)

bexy said:


> As requested!




She is lovely! What a cutie-pie!


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 18, 2009)

Wonderful pictures of you, George and Ivy!


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 18, 2009)

You guys make the most adorable family!!!
Makes me want to squeeze you all.....hugs


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 18, 2009)

awww so cute!! you're seriously making me want another baby lol She's got a great smile


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 18, 2009)

Ms Ivey is a sweet-pea and a thread stealer for sure!  :bow:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 19, 2009)

bexy said:


> Thank you guys!! Ivy is going to be 9 weeks on Saturday, I can't believe it! She really is the most amazing baby, I never get online as I am too busy staring at and playing with her! She smiles constantly and is so alert and responsive, you can totally tell she loves us!!
> 
> Would that movie have been 500 Days of Summer? I took Ivy to see that!
> 
> ...



hahaha, Yes that was the movie. I can't get enough of Ms. Deschanel so I had to see it.


----------



## bexy (Sep 19, 2009)

Tad said:


> Awww, cuteness overload    She's looking so expressive already too!



Nah, its all ebay and charity shops!! I'm a thrifty girl!!


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Sep 19, 2009)

bexy and george...i don't know how but she is even MORE adorable! she looks like she has such a sunny personality! very cute! you are a wonderful family!


----------



## Crystal (Sep 19, 2009)

She is absolutely precious.  Her smile completely lights up the entire picture.


----------

